# Will This Glass Work?



## ElNino9 (Feb 10, 2012)

http://m.homedepot.com/p/18-in-x-36-in-Clear-Glass-91836/202091046/
Will I be able to cut and use this glass for a glass rimless aquarium that will be just over 5 gallons. I'm not sire if its tempered or not will that make a difference in cutting the glass with a small glass cutter? Thanks for any help!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

ElNino9 said:


> http://m.homedepot.c
> Will I be able to cut and use this glass for a glass rimless aquarium that will be just over 5 gallons.


In general, big box store glass is for pictures and windows, 2nd floor and above. The reason big box store glass is sold for windows above the 2nd floor is the glass isn't in any way, safety glass. It's too thin and breaks in to shards. 
In general big box store glass is too thin for aquariums larger than a gallon or so. Tempered glass, sold off the shelf, will always have a label saying it's tempered and not to be cut. 

A glass shop or hardware store that fixes windows can provide you with much better, and safer, glass.


----------



## ElNino9 (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok, so I need non tempered glass correct?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The "specifications" for that glass say it is .25 inches thick! If that is true, it is more than strong enough for a small tank. 

Yes, you need non-tempered glass, because you can't cut tempered glass.


----------



## ElNino9 (Feb 10, 2012)

I thought it would be thick enough. Can it be cut? Online it doesn't specify if it is tempered or not.


----------



## eco (Feb 23, 2012)

Is there any visible chips or a corner broken off? If so then is probably no tempered. When at the store look through the pile for a broken one. If any is broken without shattering then for sur non tempered. Hope this helped e


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't think it is 1/4" thick.
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202091046/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=91836&storeId=10051#.UF4qxa6KeSo
This has the same SKU, description and price and is 3/32" thick. Good news, definitely not tempered! Now is that thick enough to build a tank?


----------



## ElNino9 (Feb 10, 2012)

It says its 1/4" thick. It also says great for cutting for frames so I think it should work.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

ElNino9 said:


> It says its 1/4" thick. It also says great for cutting for frames so I think it should work.


In the product description it says it's 3/32" That's just shy (1/32") of 1/8" thickness. Under Specifications Assembled width it does say .25 but what is there to assemble? However look under product thickness in the same section and it is .125 That, when I went to school was the decimal equivalent of 1/8" Don't know about the new math though.


> *PRODUCT DESCRIPTION*
> 
> The 18 in. x 36 in. Clear Glass can help provide a like-new appearance that lasts with glass that resists fading and discoloration. This glass is also distortion free for added beauty.
> 
> ...


----------



## ElNino9 (Feb 10, 2012)

K well if its only 3/32" is that thick enough for a small 5.5 gall tank?


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't go thinner than 1/4" It gives a little more grab room for silicone. Hope you realize though that the silicone used for sealing, although it may work, isn't the right one. The industrial stuff has better adhesion. It's in a thread here somewhere about the difference in silicones.


----------



## tobystanton (Jun 27, 2012)

You can buy a 5 gallon tank cheaper then trying to build one...


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

They have different thickness of glass at lowes and they will cut for you. Home depot will only sell you a sheet. Not sure about Ace


----------



## ElNino9 (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't want a standard 5 gallon, I'm not trying to save money on this pect. I think I will give a few hardware stores a call and see what they have, hopefully 1/4 non tempered! And I have also seen they difference in silicone and I know the correct kind to use.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

yes, the glass sold at HD is fine for a small tank. Make sure to wear down the edges so it doesn't cut you.


----------



## ElNino9 (Feb 10, 2012)

Well nobody has 1/4 inch. My local lowes carries the 3/32" would it be possible to make it double thick glass.


----------



## ElNino9 (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok found a local shop that will.give me enough for 36$


----------



## Cyianara69 (Mar 26, 2012)

just buy a 5.5 tank for less than $36 bucks .... unless you are trying to make a cube ...


----------



## ElNino9 (Feb 10, 2012)

Its going to be a "bookshelf" tank I've never seen this size and dimensions for sale.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Hoppy said:


> The "specifications" for that glass say it is .25 inches thick! If that is true, it is more than strong enough for a small tank.
> Yes, you need non-tempered glass, because you can't cut tempered glass.


The .25 is a typo or mistake. It's 2.5mm thick.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

ElNino9 said:


> Its going to be a "bookshelf" tank I've never seen this size and dimensions for sale.


Petco sells a bookshelf type tank for $48.99. On sale now for $40.99. 
That price includes a filter and light. 
http://www.petco.com/product/14978/Petco-Bookshelf-Freshwater-Fish-Aquarium.aspx


----------



## ElNino9 (Feb 10, 2012)

I've seen that tank, and it won't fit on my ledge. Besides, it scratches like its its job. The light fixture isn't anything special for plants, and the filter is average.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

This would be a fine time to move away from the Lowe's/ HD group. Glass shops will have the right glass, cut and smooth the edges in ways that we can't. They are also cheaper than the home centers. When I had rental properties, there was a constant need for glass and I found home centers are good but glass shops are the best place for glass of any kind. They get it cut the way you want it--- if you give them the right info on size!


----------



## ElNino9 (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah this shop will give me a sheet for 34$ or cut the sizes for 50$


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Considering how much trouble I have cutting exactly what I want and then still having the sharp edges, I would call it a bargain! I can make better money picking up cans than I can cutting my own glass.


----------



## ElNino9 (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok so a few days ago I got the glass. Siliconed it together and it looks awesome! I filled it up this morning after letting it cure 2 days and it doesn't leak at all. Question is how long should I test it? If it holds for a day will it hold for a long time? Its only a 5.47 gal tank so not a whole lot of water pressure on the sides


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

ElNino9 said:


> Ok so a few days ago I got the glass. Siliconed it together and it looks awesome! I filled it up this morning after letting it cure 2 days and it doesn't leak at all. Question is how long should I test it? If it holds for a day will it hold for a long time? Its only a 5.47 gal tank so not a whole lot of water pressure on the sides


I like to test tanks, outside, for a week. 
I have had one let go on day three. That one, I expected to leak, but it didn't, until a bottom seam opened up.


----------



## ElNino9 (Feb 10, 2012)

I was planning on a week, but if it isn't necessary. I don't wanna rush anything.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

ElNino9 said:


> I was planning on a week, but if it isn't necessary. I don't wanna rush anything.


If you waited 24-36 hours for the silcone to cure then you should be find after 3-4 days of testing a fill to the top. I've built several rimless tanks and found that if they didn't leak within even the first 2 days they were fine. I've had a 15 rimless up for 2 years now (one of the first tanks I did) and no leaks (knock on wood)

Good luck! I love the dimensions of mine.. no off the shelf like it.


----------

